# Need Some help here



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep just like it reads-Need to uthanize a whole tank...Not too happy about this obviously and dont care to discuss either....

So how would one do this without destroying everything..N e help here would be great-Oh yeah sooner than later would be nice also....Appreciate the help everyone...


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

set the heater to its hottest temp.. like 95's..


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not sure that overheating them is necessarily euthanasia...at that point, they might die of asphyxiation, which is not the most pleasant. I'm not so sure that I know of a good way to euthanize a tank without having to restart it...unless you could just pump in loads upon loads of CO2. It might at least anesthetize while asphyxiating.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Yep just like it reads-Need to uthanize a whole tank...Not too happy about this obviously and dont care to discuss either....
> 
> So how would one do this without destroying everything..N e help here would be great-Oh yeah sooner than later would be nice also....Appreciate the help everyone...


If you have some Potassium Permanganate overdose, remove filter beforehand if you wish to preserve the bacteria.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

damn, thats not a good thing. If the tank is full of living fish, why do you need to kill them? I know you said you dont want to say, but thats a weird thing to ask without any explaination. You have some of the best fish on the site. I hope its not a prize tank, like the big one.

anyway, to your question. I kill fish in a different manner than most (freezing, slaming against a wall, or whatever). I would take them out one at a time, and drive one of the sharp fancy knives you buy through its neck right behind the head. Cut its spine in one motion and you have death in a fraction of a second. Thats what happens to fish from my stringer, when cleaning time comes. Quick is what I like, and it doesn't get much faster than that. They will keep moving, but its just nerves from the instant death.

Good luck AK. I hope its not as bad as it sounds bro


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

serra_keeper said:


> damn, thats not a good thing. If the tank is full of living fish, why do you need to kill them? I know you said you dont want to say, but thats a weird thing to ask without any explaination. You have some of the best fish on the site. I hope its not a prize tank, like the big one.
> 
> anyway, to your question. I kill fish in a different manner than most (freezing, slaming against a wall, or whatever). I would take them out one at a time, and drive one of the sharp fancy knives you buy through its neck right behind the head. Cut its spine in one motion and you have death in a fraction of a second. Thats what happens to fish from my stringer, when cleaning time comes. Quick is what I like, and it doesn't get much faster than that. They will keep moving, but its just nerves from the instant death.
> 
> Good luck AK. I hope its not as bad as it sounds bro


Yes it is a "prize" tank one could say-

Many nice hard to replace fish will be killed cause of this-It is my 90 gal that houses my african hybrid,my monster jd,my channa,Peacock eel,And a few others.....

Thanks for your suggestions-But I dont have the heart to knife them....(Kinda Ironic huh)


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Overdose them on coppersafe or some other med. Sounds kinda cruel....but I don't know what else to say.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude we have to know what happened to this tank. I cant even comprehend needing to kill a whole tank. Im not trying to pry but i think we are all very curious.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Put ice in the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Put ice in the tank.


I'll look into this as well...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Clove oil should do the trick in high enough concentration...add some vodka once the fish are floating to be sure.

Decent link on how to do the deed: Clove oil and vodka


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

VERY sorry to hear this AK i hope this wont make you find a new hobby.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> VERY sorry to hear this AK i hope this wont make you find a new hobby.


Thanks-I wont be going ne where ne time soon


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> If you have some Potassium Permanganate overdose, remove filter beforehand if you wish to preserve the bacteria.


Thanks Sir

Happen to know where I can get some of this....

I can send you some free of charge. I'll even cover the shipping cost. PM me details if you wish and tank size.


----------



## rrodgers4 (Feb 20, 2007)

I was kinda thinking alcohol myself, drunk fish, no pain, then death. Ice kinda sounds like a good idea also. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Plug in an old cheap boombox you don't need and drop it in the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well had to kill acouple-

Think I can save my Jack though-

Had to kill my channa,and my beautiful african hybrid-Today is not a good day


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ahh man AK! damn. mucho suckage. Wish I could have offered some help with the problems before they got to this point. But I'm not great with diseases. damn bro. Sad day for sure.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Ahh man AK! damn. mucho suckage. Wish I could have offered some help with the problems before they got to this point. But I'm not great with diseases. damn bro. Sad day for sure.


Thanks Sir- Not much could be done-
After putting him into the 90 gal he had an issue with his swim bladder and wouldn't eat-He was sssoooo skinny-I couldn't bare to look at him ne more--

Not sure what was wrong with the African....But he went fast....


----------

